# Solved: Nero 7 CD illegal Disc Error



## c4valucci (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm using a Toshiba satellite C655 windows 7 64bit Laptop, and Nero 7. I can burn DATA DVD and Burn DVD movies, using TDK DVD-R DISK, but i am getting illegal Disc Error when trying to make a CD MUSIC DISK with MEMOREX CD-R. The process starts to burn but quickly stops after a minute or less. I have tried burning with all the speeds Nero lets me choose. I saved the log so if anyone can please help me i would be grateful, I'm trying to make a music CD of my fathers favorite OLD OLD music  for fathers day.

At the very end of the log it says illegal disc.

Legend
Toshiba
1C82-A0K5-19E5-MAAX-400E-81AC-****

Windows XP 6.1
AMD64
Wow64Process
WinAspi: -

NT-SPTI used
Nero Version: 7.10.1.0
Internal Version: 7, 10, 1, 0
(Nero Express)
Recorder: <MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ890AS>Version: 1.40 - HA 1 TA 0 - 7.10.1.0
Adapter driver: <IDE> HA 1
Drive buffer : 1024kB
Bus Type : via Inquiry data (1) -> ATAPI, detected: ?
Connected to MMC as unknown drive with class-nr : 1
Drive is autodetected - recorder class: Std. MMC recorder
CD-ROM: <MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ890AS >Version: 1.40 - HA 1 TA 0 - 7.10.1.0
Adapter driver: <IDE> HA 1

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===
CdRomPeripheral : MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ890AS iaStor Port 0 ID 0 DMA: On 
DiskPeripheral : TOSHIBA MK2555GSXN iaStor Port 0 ID 1 DMA: Off

=== CDRom-Device-Map ===
MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ890AS D: CdRom0
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs: 
WriteBufferSize: 83886080 (0) Byte
BUFE : 0
Physical memory : 3894MB (3988332kB)
Free physical memory: 1980MB (2028420kB)
Memory in use : 49 %
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Use Inquiry : 1
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Disabled (0)

15.6.2011
Audio CD
8:07:01 PM #1 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 424
LockMCN - completed sucessfully for IOCTL_STORAGE_MCN_CONTROL

8:07:02 PM #2 CDADOC -1 File Cdadoc.cpp, Line 1588
Audio item log info:
Audio document burn settings:
=============================
Burn mode: DAO,
CD Text: On,
Cache disk or network files: No,
Cache small files: No,
Cache files smaller than 65536 bytes.
Audio Multisession: No
List of audio tracks:
=====================
Track 01: Length: 02:57.53, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'Felipe Rodriguez - Boda Gris.mp3'.
Track 02: Length: 02:53.47, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'Felipe Rodriguez - Viejo Carrusel.mp3'.
Track 03: Length: 03:10.57, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'Felipe Rodriguez - Amor Robado.mp3'.
Track 04: Length: 03:06.36, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'Felipe Rodriguez - Carcel Sin Rejas.mp3'.
Track 05: Length: 03:10.69, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'Felipe Rodriguez - China Hereje.mp3'.
Track 06: Length: 02:57.74, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'Felipe Rodriguez - Copas y amigos.mp3'.
Track 07: Length: 03:09.60, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'Felipe Rodriguez - Corazon Herido.mp3'.
Track 08: Length: 03:11.63, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'Felipe Rodriguez - Debo y Pagare.mp3'.
Track 09: Length: 02:55.50, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'Felipe Rodriguez - El Bardo.mp3'.
Track 10: Length: 03:10.54, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'Felipe Rodriguez - Golondrina Viajera.mp3'.
Track 11: Length: 02:56.04, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'Felipe Rodriguez - Insaciable.mp3'.
Track 12: Length: 03:11.45, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'Felipe Rodriguez - La Cama Vacia.mp3'.
Track 13: Length: 02:54.15, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'Felipe Rodriguez - La Cancion De Mis Recuerdos.mp3'.
Track 14: Length: 03:24.44, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'Felipe Rodriguez - La Ultima Copa.mp3'.
Track 15: Length: 03:03.53, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'Felipe Rodriguez - Los Reyes LLegaron.mp3'.
Track 16: Length: 02:52.22, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'Felipe Rodriguez - Mas Dano Me Hizo Tu Amor.mp3'.
Track 17: Length: 03:01.53, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'Felipe Rodriguez - No Te Perdono Mas.mp3'.
Track 18: Length: 02:55.25, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'Felipe Rodriguez - Quiero Beber.MP3'.
Track 19: Length: 03:12.45, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'Felipe Rodriguez - Rebeldia.mp3'.
Track 20: Length: 02:49.32, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'Felipe Rodriguez - Complejo.mp3'.
Track 21: Length: 02:57.53, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'Felipe Rodriguez - Boda Gris (MPEG Audio Layer 3).mp3'.
Track 22: Length: 02:38.55, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'Felipe Rodriguez - Carterita.mp3'.
Track 23: Length: 02:33.58, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: '03 - Enlutada.MP3'.
Track 24: Length: 02:59.63, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: '01 - Cria Cuervos.MP3'.
Track 25: Length: 02:54.07, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: '02 - Soledad Sin Ti.MP3'.
Track 26: Length: 02:56.28, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: '04 - El Maniserito.MP3'.
Total size: 78:59.40

8:07:02 PM #3 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3196
MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ890AS
Buffer underrun protection activated

8:07:02 PM #4 Text 0 File AudioCompilationImpl.cpp, Line 838
DRM: StartDrmRecording(RealRec:1, ImageRec:0, Copies:1)
DRM: Beginning burn process.

8:07:02 PM #5 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3508
Turn on Disc-At-Once, using CD-R/RW media

8:07:02 PM #6 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 307
Last possible write address on media: 359848 ( 79:59.73)
Last address to be written: 355314 ( 78:59.39)

8:07:02 PM #7 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 319
Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD)

8:07:02 PM #8 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2972
Recorder: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ890AS;
CDR code: 00 97 26 66; OSJ entry from: CMC Magnetics Corporation
ATIP Data:
Special Info [hex] 1: C0 40 90, 2: 61 1A 42 (LI 97:26.66), 3: 4F 3B 4A (LO 79:59.74)
Additional Info [hex] 1: 00 00 00 (invalid), 2: 00 00 00 (invalid), 3: 00 00 00 (invalid)

8:07:02 PM #9 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 493
>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
=========================================

8:07:02 PM #10 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 793
Setup items (after recorder preparation)
0: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (Felipe Rodriguez - Boda Gris.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 13328 (13328) = #13328/2:57.53
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 13328 blocks [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ890AS]
1: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (Felipe Rodriguez - Viejo Carrusel.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 13022 (13022) = #13022/2:53.47
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 13022 blocks [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ890AS]
2: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (Felipe Rodriguez - Amor Robado.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 14307 (14307) = #14307/3:10.57
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 14307 blocks [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ890AS]
3: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (Felipe Rodriguez - Carcel Sin Rejas.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 13986 (13986) = #13986/3:6.36
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 13986 blocks [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ890AS]
4: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (Felipe Rodriguez - China Hereje.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 14319 (14319) = #14319/3:10.69
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 14319 blocks [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ890AS]
5: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (Felipe Rodriguez - Copas y amigos.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 13349 (13349) = #13349/2:57.74
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 13349 blocks [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ890AS]
6: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (Felipe Rodriguez - Corazon Herido.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 14235 (14235) = #14235/3:9.60
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 14235 blocks [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ890AS]
7: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (Felipe Rodriguez - Debo y Pagare.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 14388 (14388) = #14388/3:11.63
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 14388 blocks [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ890AS]
8: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (Felipe Rodriguez - El Bardo.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 13175 (13175) = #13175/2:55.50
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 13175 blocks [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ890AS]
9: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (Felipe Rodriguez - Golondrina Viajera.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 14304 (14304) = #14304/3:10.54
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 14304 blocks [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ890AS]
10: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (Felipe Rodriguez - Insaciable.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 13204 (13204) = #13204/2:56.4
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 13204 blocks [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ890AS]
11: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (Felipe Rodriguez - La Cama Vacia.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 14370 (14370) = #14370/3:11.45
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 14370 blocks [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ890AS]
12: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (Felipe Rodriguez - La Cancion De Mis Recuerdos.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 13065 (13065) = #13065/2:54.15
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 13065 blocks [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ890AS]
13: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (Felipe Rodriguez - La Ultima Copa.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 15344 (15344) = #15344/3:24.44
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 15344 blocks [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ890AS]
14: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (Felipe Rodriguez - Los Reyes LLegaron.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 13778 (13778) = #13778/3:3.53
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 13778 blocks [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ890AS]
15: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (Felipe Rodriguez - Mas Dano Me Hizo Tu Amor.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 12922 (12922) = #12922/2:52.22
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 12922 blocks [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ890AS]
16: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (Felipe Rodriguez - No Te Perdono Mas.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 13628 (13628) = #13628/3:1.53
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 13628 blocks [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ890AS]
17: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (Felipe Rodriguez - Quiero Beber.MP3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 13150 (13150) = #13150/2:55.25
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 13150 blocks [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ890AS]
18: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (Felipe Rodriguez - Rebeldia.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 14445 (14445) = #14445/3:12.45
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 14445 blocks [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ890AS]
19: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (Felipe Rodriguez - Complejo.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 12707 (12707) = #12707/2:49.32
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 12707 blocks [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ890AS]
20: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (Felipe Rodriguez - Boda Gris (MPEG Audio Layer 3).mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 13328 (13328) = #13328/2:57.53
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 13328 blocks [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ890AS]
21: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (Felipe Rodriguez - Carterita.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 11905 (11905) = #11905/2:38.55
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 11905 blocks [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ890AS]
22: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (03 - Enlutada.MP3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 11533 (11533) = #11533/2:33.58
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 11533 blocks [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ890AS]
23: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (01 - Cria Cuervos.MP3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 13488 (13488) = #13488/2:59.63
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 13488 blocks [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ890AS]
24: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (02 - Soledad Sin Ti.MP3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 13057 (13057) = #13057/2:54.7
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 13057 blocks [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ890AS]
25: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (04 - El Maniserito.MP3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 13228 (13228) = #13228/2:56.28
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 13228 blocks [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ890AS]
--------------------------------------------------------------

8:07:02 PM #11 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 995
Prepare [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ890AS] for write in CUE-sheet-DAO
DAO infos:
==========
MCN: ""
TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc fixated
Tracks 1 to 26: Idx 0 Idx 1 Next Trk
1: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 0 352800 31700256, ISRC ""
2: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 31700256 32053056 62680800, ISRC ""
3: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 62680800 63033600 96683664, ISRC ""
4: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 96683664 97036464 129931536, ISRC ""
5: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 129931536 130284336 163962624, ISRC ""
6: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 163962624 164315424 195712272, ISRC ""
7: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 195712272 196065072 229545792, ISRC ""
8: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 229545792 229898592 263739168, ISRC ""
9: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 263739168 264091968 295079568, ISRC ""
10: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 295079568 295432368 329075376, ISRC ""
11: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 329075376 329428176 360483984, ISRC ""
12: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 360483984 360836784 394635024, ISRC ""
13: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 394635024 394987824 425716704, ISRC ""
14: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 425716704 426069504 462158592, ISRC ""
15: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 462158592 462511392 494917248, ISRC ""
16: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 494917248 495270048 525662592, ISRC ""
17: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 525662592 526015392 558068448, ISRC ""
18: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 558068448 558421248 589350048, ISRC ""
19: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 589350048 589702848 623677488, ISRC ""
20: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 623677488 624030288 653917152, ISRC ""
21: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 653917152 654269952 685617408, ISRC ""
22: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 685617408 685970208 713970768, ISRC ""
23: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 713970768 714323568 741449184, ISRC ""
24: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 741449184 741801984 773525760, ISRC ""
25: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 773525760 773878560 804588624, ISRC ""
26: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 804588624 804941424 836053680, ISRC ""
DAO layout:
===========
___Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_CtrlAdr_|_____Size_|______NWA_|_RecDep__________
-150 | lead-in | 0 | 0x01 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
-150 | 1 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 1 | 0x21 | 13328 | 0 | 0x00
13328 | 2 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
13478 | 2 | 1 | 0x21 | 13022 | 13478 | 0x00
26500 | 3 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
26650 | 3 | 1 | 0x21 | 14307 | 26650 | 0x00
40957 | 4 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
41107 | 4 | 1 | 0x21 | 13986 | 41107 | 0x00
55093 | 5 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
55243 | 5 | 1 | 0x21 | 14319 | 55243 | 0x00
69562 | 6 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
69712 | 6 | 1 | 0x21 | 13349 | 69712 | 0x00
83061 | 7 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
83211 | 7 | 1 | 0x21 | 14235 | 83211 | 0x00
97446 | 8 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
97596 | 8 | 1 | 0x21 | 14388 | 97596 | 0x00
111984 | 9 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
112134 | 9 | 1 | 0x21 | 13175 | 112134 | 0x00
125309 | 10 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
125459 | 10 | 1 | 0x21 | 14304 | 125459 | 0x00
139763 | 11 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
139913 | 11 | 1 | 0x21 | 13204 | 139913 | 0x00
153117 | 12 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
153267 | 12 | 1 | 0x21 | 14370 | 153267 | 0x00
167637 | 13 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
167787 | 13 | 1 | 0x21 | 13065 | 167787 | 0x00
180852 | 14 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
181002 | 14 | 1 | 0x21 | 15344 | 181002 | 0x00
196346 | 15 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
196496 | 15 | 1 | 0x21 | 13778 | 196496 | 0x00
210274 | 16 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
210424 | 16 | 1 | 0x21 | 12922 | 210424 | 0x00
223346 | 17 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
223496 | 17 | 1 | 0x21 | 13628 | 223496 | 0x00
237124 | 18 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
237274 | 18 | 1 | 0x21 | 13150 | 237274 | 0x00
250424 | 19 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
250574 | 19 | 1 | 0x21 | 14445 | 250574 | 0x00
265019 | 20 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
265169 | 20 | 1 | 0x21 | 12707 | 265169 | 0x00
277876 | 21 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
278026 | 21 | 1 | 0x21 | 13328 | 278026 | 0x00
291354 | 22 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
291504 | 22 | 1 | 0x21 | 11905 | 291504 | 0x00
303409 | 23 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
303559 | 23 | 1 | 0x21 | 11533 | 303559 | 0x00
315092 | 24 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
315242 | 24 | 1 | 0x21 | 13488 | 315242 | 0x00
328730 | 25 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
328880 | 25 | 1 | 0x21 | 13057 | 328880 | 0x00
341937 | 26 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
342087 | 26 | 1 | 0x21 | 13228 | 342087 | 0x00
355315 | lead-out | 1 | 0x01 | 0 | 0 | 0x00

8:07:02 PM #12 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 215
SPTILockVolume - completed successfully for FSCTL_LOCK_VOLUME

8:07:02 PM #13 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4294
Caching options: cache CDRom or Network-No, small files-No (<64KB)

8:07:02 PM #14 Phase 28 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1762
Speed measurement started

8:07:02 PM #15 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 0 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

8:07:02 PM #16 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 1 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #13478

8:07:02 PM #17 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 2 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #26650

8:07:02 PM #18 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 3 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #41107

8:07:02 PM #19 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 4 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #55243

8:07:02 PM #20 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 5 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #69712

8:07:02 PM #21 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 6 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #83211

8:07:02 PM #22 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 7 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #97596

8:07:02 PM #23 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 8 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #112134

8:07:02 PM #24 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 9 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #125459

8:07:02 PM #25 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 10 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #139913

8:07:02 PM #26 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 11 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #153267

8:07:02 PM #27 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 12 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #167787

8:07:02 PM #28 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 13 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #181002

8:07:02 PM #29 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 14 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #196496

8:07:02 PM #30 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 15 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #210424

8:07:02 PM #31 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 16 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #223496

8:07:02 PM #32 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 17 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #237274

8:07:02 PM #33 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 18 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #250574

8:07:02 PM #34 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 19 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #265169

8:07:02 PM #35 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 20 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #278026

8:07:02 PM #36 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 21 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #291504

8:07:02 PM #37 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 22 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #303559

8:07:02 PM #38 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 23 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #315242

8:07:02 PM #39 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 24 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #328880

8:07:02 PM #40 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 25 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #342087

8:07:02 PM #41 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 269
Pipe memory size 590400

8:07:39 PM #42 Text 0 File WriterStatus.cpp, Line 113
<D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ890AS> start writing Lead-Out at LBA 355315 (56BF3h), length 0 blocks

8:07:39 PM #43 Phase 29 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1711
Speed measurement completed: 134.3x (20,154 KB/s)

8:07:39 PM #44 Phase 36 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1762
Burn process started at 12x (1,800 KB/s)

8:07:39 PM #45 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 0 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

8:07:39 PM #46 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 1 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #13478

8:07:39 PM #47 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 2 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #26650

8:07:39 PM #48 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 3 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #41107

8:07:39 PM #49 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 4 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #55243

8:07:39 PM #50 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 5 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #69712

8:07:39 PM #51 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 6 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #83211

8:07:39 PM #52 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 7 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #97596

8:07:39 PM #53 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 8 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #112134

8:07:39 PM #54 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 9 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #125459

8:07:39 PM #55 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 10 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #139913

8:07:39 PM #56 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 11 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #153267

8:07:39 PM #57 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 12 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #167787

8:07:39 PM #58 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 13 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #181002

8:07:39 PM #59 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 14 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #196496

8:07:39 PM #60 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 15 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #210424

8:07:39 PM #61 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 16 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #223496

8:07:39 PM #62 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 17 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #237274

8:07:39 PM #63 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 18 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #250574

8:07:39 PM #64 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 19 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #265169

8:07:39 PM #65 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 20 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #278026

8:07:39 PM #66 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 21 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #291504

8:07:39 PM #67 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 22 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #303559

8:07:39 PM #68 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 23 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #315242

8:07:39 PM #69 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 24 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #328880

8:07:39 PM #70 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 25 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #342087

8:07:39 PM #71 Text 0 File MMC.cpp, Line 17685
StartDAO : CD-Text - On

8:07:39 PM #72 Text 0 File MMC.cpp, Line 22363
Set BUFE: Buffer underrun protection -> ON

8:07:39 PM #73 Text 0 File MMC.cpp, Line 17915
CueData, Len=432
21 00 00 41 00 00 00 00 
21 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 
21 01 01 00 00 00 02 00 
21 02 00 00 00 02 3b 35 
21 02 01 00 00 03 01 35 
21 03 00 00 00 05 37 19 
21 03 01 00 00 05 39 19 
21 04 00 00 00 09 08 07 
21 04 01 00 00 09 0a 07 
21 05 00 00 00 0c 10 2b 
21 05 01 00 00 0c 12 2b 
21 06 00 00 00 0f 1d 25 
21 06 01 00 00 0f 1f 25 
21 07 00 00 00 12 1d 24 
21 07 01 00 00 12 1f 24 
21 08 00 00 00 15 29 15 
21 08 01 00 00 15 2b 15 
21 09 00 00 00 18 37 09 
21 09 01 00 00 18 39 09 
21 0a 00 00 00 1b 34 3b 
21 0a 01 00 00 1b 36 3b 
21 0b 00 00 00 1f 05 26 
21 0b 01 00 00 1f 07 26 
21 0c 00 00 00 22 03 2a 
21 0c 01 00 00 22 05 2a 
21 0d 00 00 00 25 11 0c 
21 0d 01 00 00 25 13 0c 
21 0e 00 00 00 28 0d 1b 
21 0e 01 00 00 28 0f 1b 
21 0f 00 00 00 2b 27 47 
21 0f 01 00 00 2b 29 47 
21 10 00 00 00 2e 2d 31 
21 10 01 00 00 2e 2f 31 
21 11 00 00 00 31 27 47 
21 11 01 00 00 31 29 47 
21 12 00 00 00 34 2b 31 
21 12 01 00 00 34 2d 31 
21 13 00 00 00 37 28 4a 
21 13 01 00 00 37 2a 4a 
21 14 00 00 00 3a 37 2c 
21 14 01 00 00 3a 39 2c 
21 15 00 00 00 3d 2f 01 
21 15 01 00 00 3d 31 01 
21 16 00 00 00 40 2e 36 
21 16 01 00 00 40 30 36 
21 17 00 00 00 43 1b 22 
21 17 01 00 00 43 1d 22 
21 18 00 00 00 46 03 11 
21 18 01 00 00 46 05 11 
21 19 00 00 00 49 05 05 
21 19 01 00 00 49 07 05 
21 1a 00 00 00 4c 01 0c 
21 1a 01 00 00 4c 03 0c 
01 aa 01 01 00 4e 3b 28

8:07:39 PM #74 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 269
Pipe memory size 83836800

8:08:10 PM #75 SPTI -1040 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 179
CdRom0: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1040)
Sense Key: 0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
Sense Code: 0x10
Sense Qual: 0x00
CDB Data: 0x5C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0C 00 00 00 
Sense Area: 0xF1 00 03 00 00 02 21 0A 00 13 00 00 10 
Buffer x07980a00: Len xc

8:08:10 PM #76 SPTI -1046 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 179
CdRom0: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1046)
Sense Key: 0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
Sense Code: 0x30
Sense Qual: 0x05
CDB Data: 0x2A 00 00 00 03 2A 00 00 1B 00 00 00 
Sense Area: 0x70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 30 05 
Buffer x0d429800: Len xf810
0xBE 0A 67 0B B3 09 B7 0B 1C 08 FA 0A CA 05 9C 09 
0x3F 03 8E 07 D0 00 ED 04 EC FE 70 02 D8 FD 01 00 
0x24 FD 0B FE DF FC 36 FD 37 FD BA FC 9A FD 84 FC

8:08:10 PM #77 CDR -1046 File Writer.cpp, Line 303
Illegal disc
D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ890AS

8:08:12 PM #78 Phase 38 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1762
Burn process failed at 12x (1,800 KB/s)

8:08:12 PM #79 Text 0 File AudioCompilationImpl.cpp, Line 863
DRM: DRM burn session terminated.

8:08:12 PM #80 Text 0 File AudioCompilationImpl.cpp, Line 892
DRM: Closing entire DRM handling. Bye.

8:08:13 PM #81 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 261
SPTIDismountVolume - completed successfully for FSCTL_DISMOUNT_VOLUME

8:08:17 PM #82 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 11185
DriveLocker: UnLockVolume completed

8:08:17 PM #83 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 424
UnLockMCN - completed sucessfully for IOCTL_STORAGE_MCN_CONTROL

Existing drivers:

Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon


----------



## c4valucci (Oct 1, 2009)

Additional info
Can't burn music CD in any other program i have including windows media player, my brother has the same exact laptop and i was able to burn the CD using windows media player.
here is another error report i got with windows media player.

file:///C:/Users/Legend/Documents/ResultReport.html


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Have you tried more than once? While it's usually not an issue with CD discs, try a different brand of discs.

The first error I see> Sense Key: 0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR) ...typically indicates unsupported media or a burner issue


----------



## c4valucci (Oct 1, 2009)

Yes it has happened more than once, and though CD disc are inexpensive my allowance isn't that great either, so i rather not buy another cd brand unless i have too, but i did manage to burn a music CD with windows media player twice out of four times, but with nero it has failed more than a few times.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Unsupported media, faulty media, or a failing CD/DVD drive. In any case, the only way to know for sure is to try different media.


----------



## c4valucci (Oct 1, 2009)

seems like i have no other choice than to try another brand, anyway thanks and I'll post if it works.


----------

